# Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...



## Lupoc (21. Juni 2016)

*Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Nabend,

ich habe seit ca. 4 Wochen eine Kompaktwasserkühlung von Artic für meine CPU. Mit einem 240er Radiator und 2 Lüfter montiert statt der 4. 
Mein i5 2500k läuft mit 4.3 GHz bei Max 55 grad. Vorher knapp 75 im Gaming. 
Weil ich damit sehr zufrieden bin, habe ich mir für meine GPU R390 Nitro auch Arctic die Accelereo Hybrid 120 III geholt. Dort hatte ich unter Luft knapp 76 grad an der GPU. Jetzt knapp 85 grad bei einem Lüfter... Da war ich echt platt. Im negativen Sinne... Habe dann mal einen zweiten Lüfter montiert. Ist eigentlich so nicht gedacht... Jetzt liege ich bei knapp 74 grad.... 
Gut, die Akustik ist im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung schon um Welten besser. Aber dass nur 2-5 grad Unterschied sind, haut mich schon sehr enttäuscht. Ist das normal? Viel kann man ja nicht falsch machen....
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Naja der Vorteil der Wakü liegt darin, mehr Kühlfläche verwenden zu können weil man nicht auf die Größe der Grafikkarte beschränkt ist. Wenn du anstatt der stärksten und größten Serienluftkühlung so einen Kompaktwinzling montierst darfst dich nicht wundern dass da nicht viel mehr rauskommt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Genau so ist es. 120mm Slim Radiator, dazu noch ein Aluminium Radiator kann nicht besser performan als ein sehr großer Luftkühler da hier nicht mehr Kühlfläche vorhanden ist. Vorteil der Wasserkühlung ist es, eine große Kühlfläche weitab von der Hitzequelle haben zu können, da Wasser Wärme nahezu perfekt transportieren kann. Wasser ansich kühlt ja nicht, es transportiert nur Wärme an einen anderen Punkt.


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Ok, kann ich bis hier hin verstehen. Dann frage ich mich aber warum mit 10-20 grad Unterschied geworben wird. Bei der CPU klappt es ja auch. Oder liegt es an dem 240er Radiator?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Deine CPU hat nichtmal Ansatzweise soviel Verlustwärme wie die 390!

TPD einer 2500k CPU liegt bei 95W
TPD einer 390 GPU liegt bei 275W

Du hast als bei 3-facher Verlustleistung die halbe Radifläche verbaut


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Ei, stell sie mal auf gleiche Lautstärke und vergleich dann. Du kannst doch keine Temperatur von einem lauten mit einem leisen System vergleichen


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

@Narbennarr
Verstanden  Leuchtet ein. 

@Silent dob 
Verstehe den Inhalt nicht...
Unter Luft liefen die GPU Lüfter auf 55-60 Prozent. Und das war unfassbar laut..
Jetzt laufen die beiden Lüfter am Radiator auf 100 Prozent und bieten die Hälfte der Lautstärke...


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Du hast also nun die selbe Temperatur bei halber Lautstärke, ist doch toll 

Möchtest du bessere Temperaturen müssen die Lüfter höher/schneller/lauter drehen. Sind sie bereits auf 100% brauchst du stärkere Lüfter, is doch logisch


----------



## Deeron (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Außerdem werden die temperaturdifferenzen meißtens im bezug zu den Referenzkarten angegeben. Die Nitro ist eine der Beyten Custommodelle, von daher war keine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung mit der aio zu erwarten. Willst du sie nich kälter bekommen, helfen nur stärkere Lüfter oder eine größere Radiatorfläche.


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

@silent dob
@Deeron

Danke für die Hilfe. Leuchtet wirklich ein. Jetzt noch eine dumme Frage, wie definiert Ihr stärkere Lüfter? Schneller laufen geht nicht. Laufen auf 100%. Ein größerer Lüfter bringt nichts, da kein Platz und der Radiator dadurch auch nicht mehr Luft bekommt. Bedeutet also dass ich einen stärkeren Lüfter brauche. Gibt es da Unterschiede was die Stellung der "Flügel" angeht? Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Sollten jetzt auch nicht extrem sein aber halt mehr Volumen schaufeln.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Was die Lüfter angeht, gleich welche du verwendest, du wirst keine "deutlich" besseren Temperaturen erreichen. Die Wärmeaufnahme und Abgabefähigkeit des Radiators ist hier am Lmit, zumal es auch nur ein Aluradiator ist mit deutlich weniger Wärmekapazität als ein Kupferradiator. Das heißt, der Radiator ist nicht in der Lage Wärme schneller vom Wasser aufzunehmen und an die Luft weiter zu geben. 
Man schnallt an eine Grafikkarte einfach keinen 120mm Slim Radiator wenn die TDP über 150W liegt. Da würde ich eher zurück auf einen massiven und großen Luftkühler gehen.


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

@ Eddy 

Vielen Dank. Leider bekomme ich keinen 240er verbaut.... Der 240er hängt schon an der CPU.... Habe beide kühler des Radiators mit einem Adapter zusammen an einen Anschluss am Board angeschlossen. Ist das ok? Oder gibt es Unterschiede wenn ich beide Lüfter des Radiators an jeweils einen Anschluss an's Board anschließe? Sprich, gibt es da Unterschiede in der Drehzahl?


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Pumpe kann nicht gedrosselt werden da sie nicht übers Board gesteuert wird bzw angeschlossen wird, sondern direkt an einen Stromanschluss am Netzteil angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Deeron (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Wie eddy schon gesagt hat werden auch stärkere Lüfter keine deutliche Besserung bringen. Ich hatte beispielsweise für einen i5-4690k und eine 390nitro zwei(!) 480er Radiatoren in 45mm dicke benutzt. Da war dann die gpu bei 55, genauso wie der prozessor. Mit sowas kann man das system dann im desktopbetrieb passiv betreiben und bei spielen auf 30% hochdrehen lassen. Aber ein einzelner 120er in 30mm dicke ist nunmal nichts wirklich effektives für große karten.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



M4gic schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Pumpe gedrosselt läuft?
> Irgendwas ist da definitiv faul. Für eine fehlerhafte Montage sind die Temperaturen aber noch zu gut



Da ist nix Faul. Für einen einigermaßen leisen und kühlen Betrieb rechnet man nicht mehr als 100W pro 120er radi. Wenn lauter sein darf auf 20-30W mehr. Seine Radiatorfläche ist einfach um mindestens die Hälfte zu kein und das teil ist auch noch aus Alu.
Für die 390er sollte es @stock schon mindestens(!) 240mm Kupfer sein, seine ist auch noch ab Werk übertaktet. Da wäre ein Raijinktek Morpheus die bessere Wahl


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Warum ist dann auf der Homepage etwas von 300 Watt zu lesen? Müsste das für meine Karte nicht einigermaßen reichen? Selbst mit 2 Lüfter am radi komme ich ja nicht unter 70 grad beim zocken...

ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-120


----------



## Churan (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe "fütterst" du den GPU-Radiator mit der warmen Luft aus dem CPU-Radiator? Bei großen Custom-Loops halte ich das für vernachlässigbar, aber bei vergleichsweise kleiner Radiatorfläche für die GPU würde ich über ne andere Lösung nachdenken. 
Einen Versuch mit anderer Konstellation wärs zumindest wert. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Hol dir einen Morpheus mit gescheiten Lüftern und die Sache ist geklärt!

edit:
Churan hat Recht, vielleicht würde es was bringen, wenn du den CPU Radiator in die andere Richtung blasen lässt und den Lüfter oben (der blaue) reinblasend statt rausblasend montierst. Könnte schon helfen, ob es so viel wie erhofft bringt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Warum ist dann auf der Homepage etwas von 300 Watt zu lesen? Müsste das für meine Karte nicht einigermaßen reichen? Selbst mit 2 Lüfter am radi komme ich ja nicht unter 70 grad beim zocken...
> 
> ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-120



vermutlich weil es in der Lage ist bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von max. 4°C  300W abwärme wegzuschaffen ohne eine Kernschmelze auszulösen ..... Marketing halt ... .die 70°C sind doch auch kein Problem für die Graka, läuft also alles wie in der Werbung angegeben .....  

p.s.:
ich mag meinen mora3


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

@Churan
@Chrisslyi

Ihr habt Recht, warum bin ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen... Ein Versuch ist es wert. 

Aktuell:

Aktuell pustet der CPU Radiator die Luft ins Gehäuse. 

Der GPU Radiator pustet die "warme" Luft durch den Radiator nach außen. 

Der blaue Lüfter oben pustet raus. 

Umbau heute Abend:

CPU Radiator bleibt so (von außen nach innen)

GPU tausche ich. Von innen nach außen auf, von außen nach innen. 

Blauer Lüfter oben, bleibt so. Pustet raus. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte es einigermaßen rüberbringen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Lass mal beide reinpusten, das sollte der GPU noch ein paar Grad bringen, trotzdem wirst du keine Rekorde aufstellen 

@300W TDP in der Werbung:
Sagt nur aus, das ne Karte mit 300W TDP unterhalb der Kotzgrenze gehalten wird, nicht das sie kühl und schon gar nicht leise ist


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

ALLE nach innen??? Aber ein Lüfter muss doch die innere Luft nach außen pusten???


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

das gehäuse wird schon nicht platzen 
für die wassertemp ist es so am besten.

kannst auch mal alle rausblasen lassen. nur nicht unterschiedlich, sonst sonst" kühlst "du den radiator ja mit warmer luft


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Passt der GPU-Radiator samt Lüfter oben ins Gehäuse??

Grund meiner Frage: Warme Luft will immer nach oben entweichen und bei der Grafikkarte fällt verhältnismäßig viel an.

Wenn der GPU-Radiator samt Lüfter oben ins Gehäuse passt, würde ich hinten Luft rein blasen lassen und oben und vorne raus blasen lassen.
Somit würde sich keine warme Luft welche gerade aus den Radiatoren kommt im Gehäuse sammeln.

Die Warme Luft sollte auf keinen Fall durch einen Radiator ins Gehäuse blasen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Welche warme Luft die aus den Radiatoren kommt?


----------



## Lupoc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

So, habe den halben Abend gebastelt. Der blaue Lüfter oben pustet weiterhin die heiße Luft raus. Vor und hinten pusten "kalte" Luft rein. 

Als Test nutze ich das Spiel "The devision". Stelle mich in die Hauptbasis und lasse den Rechner laufen. Nach 30min liegen max 75 grad an. Lüfter laufen auf 98%. Denke, besser wird es nicht. 

Habe auch einen Grafikbenchmark laufen lassen. Doch da komme ich nicht höher als 66 grad. Ein Spiel scheint also noch mal etwas anderes zu sein...


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Also die Radis bekommen Frischluft? Damit hast du auf jeden Fall das maximum auf den Radis rausgeholt. 75 Grad sind ja auch nicht so übel...


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> So, habe den halben Abend gebastelt. Der blaue Lüfter oben pustet weiterhin die heiße Luft raus. Vor und hinten pusten "kalte" Luft rein.



Also kommt von vorne und hinten kalte Luft an welche durch GPU-Radiator und CPU-Radiator geblasen werden und dann erst wieder als erwärmte Luft von oberen Lüfter abgesaugt werden müssen. 

Toll, jetzt hast du erst einmal die ganze warme Luft im Gehäuse und diese muss wieder abgetragen werden. 
Dadurch das vorne und hinten natürlich mehr Luft angesaugt wird als abgetragen wird, entsteht ein leichter Überdruck mit der erwärmen Luft im Gehäuse. 

Versuche doch lieber die umgekehrte Reihenfolge. Hinten und vorne raus blasen lassen und oben ansaugen. 
Dann wird die warme Luft sich nicht im Gehäuse stauen können und du hast eher einen leichten Unterdruck welcher begünstigt das besser Kalte Luft vom oberen Lüfter angesaugt wird. 

So wird die Luft welche durch die Radiatoren erwärmt wird auch direkt aus dem Gehäuse getragen. 
Die Komponenten wie Gehäuse, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Festplatten etc. können sich dann auch nicht so erwärmen. 

Edit: Bitte vergewissere dich das sich nicht zu viel erwärmte Luft im Gehäuse sammelt. Die Hand ins Gehäuse halten nach dem öffnen kann auch schon einiges aussagen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Warum ist dann auf der Homepage etwas von 300 Watt zu lesen? Müsste das für meine Karte nicht einigermaßen reichen? Selbst mit 2 Lüfter am radi komme ich ja nicht unter 70 grad beim zocken...
> 
> ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-120



300W ist ja nicht falsch, das lässt sich irgendwie kühl halten, deine Karte raucht ja nicht ab, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht. Du kannst di eLüfter positionieren wie du willst, wirklich besser wird es nicht, egal ob alle Lüfter rein oder raus blasen oder ob ein Lufstrom aufgebaut wird der einmal durchgeht. Wenn die Kühlfläche zu klein ist und am Limit läuft, nutzt das alles nicht viel.  

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum du für die CPU einen 240mm Radi verwendest und bei der Grafikkarte den 120mm. Umgedreht wäre das in deinem System die einzig sinnvolle Lösung gewesen. Aber das jetzt zu tauschen und umzubauen wird dich wohl zu viel kosten, oder?

Was für en Grafikbench lässt du denn laufen? Und welches Spiel als Vergleich? Wenn du hohe Temperaturen sehen willst, nimm Furmark, das sorgt für ordentlich Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Ich wollts auch schon sagen...
Tausche die radis jeweils, und den Slim Alu Radi kannst du noch gegen kupfer tauschen.
Kannst aber auch einfach einen Morpheus auf die GPU knallen.


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

300Watt mit 70° und geringer Lautstärke abzuführen sind doch Top, wo ist das Problem? Ab 85° würde ich mir Gedanken machen.

Alle Radi Lüfter blasen heiße Luft rein und nur 1 armer, einsamer Lüfter raus? Freu dich schonmal auf den wärmestau bei langen Zocksessions im Sommer, dein Case wird kochen.


----------



## Lupoc (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Guten Morgen Jungs,

Danke für eure Tipps. Wie gesagt:

- oben raus
- vorn rein 
- hinten rein

Jetzt lese ich wieder andere Varianten... 
Wäre supi wenn wir uns alle auf EINE einigen könnten. Denn der Umbau dauert schon einige Minuten. 

Was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, die heiße Luft im inneren (Abwärme GPU etc.) soll durch die Radis gezogen werden und dann nach außen gepustet werden??? Es macht für mich keinen Sinn den Radiator, der eh schon warm durch die Flüssigkeit ist, noch weiter durch heiße Luft zu erwärmen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Macht es nicht, so wie jetzt, mehr Sinn kühle außenluft anzusaugen, durch den Radiator zu drücken um sie dann oben (warme Luft steigt nach oben) wieder raus zu pusten? Ich gebe zu, bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Lüfter oben das packt....


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, die heiße Luft im inneren (Abwärme GPU etc.) soll durch die Radis gezogen werden und dann nach außen gepustet werden??? Es macht für mich keinen Sinn den Radiator, der eh schon warm durch die Flüssigkeit ist, noch weiter durch heiße Luft zu erwärmen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Macht es nicht, so wie jetzt, mehr Sinn kühle außenluft anzusaugen, durch den Radiator zu drücken um sie dann oben (warme Luft steigt nach oben) wieder raus zu pusten? Ich gebe zu, bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Lüfter oben das packt....




Die Wärme der Chips sollte ja im Idealfall am Radiator abgegeben werden, nicht an die Umgebungsluft im Case...
Du sollst eben nicht die Wärme der Radiatoren ins Case ziehen, sondern abführen...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> - oben raus
> - vorn rein
> - hinten rein



die klassische variante ist vorne rein und hinten/oben raus, aber pauschal kann man das nicht sagen .... daher die vielen unterschiedlichen Vorschläge


----------



## Lupoc (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Frage zu den Lüftern. 

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen 3-pol und 4-pol Anschlüssen bei Lüftern? Das Board nimmt ja beides...


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Macht es nicht, so wie jetzt, mehr Sinn kühle außenluft anzusaugen, durch den Radiator zu drücken um sie dann oben (warme Luft steigt nach oben) wieder raus zu pusten? Ich gebe zu, bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Lüfter oben das packt....



Jain, da hier durch die erwärmte Luft die Platinen des Mainboard, der Grafikkarte und anderen eingesetzten Geräte erwärmt.
Dein ganzes Gehäuse mit Innereien wird so zu einem unfreiwilligen Kühler. Schon alleine die Festplatte könnte einen Hitze-Tot nahe kommen.

Angenommen du würdest es so machen...

Vorne am PC Gehäuse wird Luft durch den CPU-Radiator rausgeblasen...
Hinten am PC Gehäuse wird Luft durch den GPU-Radiator rausgeblasen...
Oben wird Luft eingesaugt durch deinen Lüfter (siehe Post 14).

Dann würde doch kalte Luft angesaugt werden welche bis diese an den Radiatoren ankommen sehr kühl bleiben würde.
Deine PC Komponenten würden sich im inneren des Gehäuses weniger erwärmen und das ist besser für diese.

Auch die Wärme die sich an den Platinen/PCB der Grafikkarte und des Mainboards sammelt muss abgeführt werden.
Sind diese Platinen sehr stark durch die Umgebungsluft erwärmt, so können sich auch die Prozessoren (CPU/GPU) dadurch stärker erwärmen.

PS: Eventuell kannst du oben sogar einen 140mm Lüfter verwenden um Luft zuzuführen.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die Wärme der Chips sollte ja im Idealfall am Radiator abgegeben werden, nicht an die Umgebungsluft im Case...
> Du sollst eben nicht die Wärme der Radiatoren ins Case ziehen, sondern abführen...



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Lupoc (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Wie ist dann vorn der Aufbau in Sachen Lüfter? Aktuell ist vorn das Gehäuse, dann die beiden Lüfter und dann der Radiator. Reicht es die Lüfter vorn umzudrehen? 
Oder, Gehäuse, Radiator und dann die Lüfter?


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Letzteres ist besser, Lüfter arbeiten i.d.r effizienter wenn sie drücken können und nicht die Luft durchziehen müssen.
Das sollte die GPU minimal verbessern und die CPU temp minimal erhöhen.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die Wärme der Chips sollte ja im Idealfall am Radiator abgegeben werden, nicht an die Umgebungsluft im Case...
> Du sollst eben nicht die Wärme der Radiatoren ins Case ziehen, sondern abführen...



Bessere Temps an GPU und CPU bekommst du trotzdem bei reinem Intake....nur einige anderen Komponenten finden das nicht so dufte


----------



## Lupoc (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Lohnt sich denn der Umbau? Verliere nach der x-ten Variante die Lust  Ist es wirklich ratsam "wieder" alles umzubauen?


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Nein  weil du sowieso nicht viel rausholen kannst mit der winzigen Fläche.
LAss nur den GPU Radi nix vorgewärmtes bekommen, weil der eh schon am Limit ist. Wenn der dann auch noch CPU Abluft bekommt, verliert der ja noch mehr an Effizienz.

Mal ne sehr vereinfachte Rechnung.

Raumtemp: 20 Grad
GPU Radi schafft es, dass Wasser auf 10 Grad über raumtemp zu halten (das schafft er nicht, sind nur beispielzahlen)
Jetzt ist deine Temperatur durch den CPU Radiator beispielweise bei 5 Grad über Raumtemp, also 25 Grad

-> Der GPU Radi verliert 50% seine Effizienz.

Meine Meinung nach bleiben dir zwei Möglichkeiten:

- beides "intake" also reinpustend, damit hast du maximale Kühleistung der Radiatoren, weil sie ja Frischluft bekommen.
Nachteil: Die Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren steigt. CPU und GPU ist das Egal, da die ohnehin wärmersind und auf die gleiche Temp gekühlt werden (ist ja deren Abluft). Aber z.b. HDDs mögen das gar nicht.

- beide "outtake" also rauspustend, damit hast du keinen Wärmestau, Temperaturen sind minimal höher, sollte sich aber in Grenzen halten
NAchteil: du musst für entsprechende fruschluft im Case sorgen, also mindestens ein einsaugenden Lüfter


----------



## Lupoc (24. Juni 2016)

*Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Habe eine SSD drin. Netzteil ist auch getrennt vom System. Von daher sollten die Temperaturen jetzt nicht soooo wichtig im Innenraum sein.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Dein Mobo freut sich auch massiv über frische kalte Luft


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

einfach so...
Wenn du keine Lust auf experimentieren hast, kauf dir den Morpheus und alles sollte besser werden.
Natürlich kann ein mickriger 120er Radiator keine 390 kühl halten.. 
Versuchs einfach mit dem Morpheus, wenn du mit dem nicht zufrieden bist, musst du wohl eine andere Lösung (ein anderes Gehäuse) finden.


----------



## Lupoc (24. Juni 2016)

*Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Ich finde "Narbennarr" hat es in seinem letzten Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich denke, ich werde bei der "intake" (reinpusten) Variante bleiben. Habe eben mal bisschen The Division gezockt. Knappe Stunde. Max 77 grad. Damit kann/muss ich jetzt leben.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Dein Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Festplatte(n) werden es dir schon früh genug danken.  It's warm here  Knister Knister, Knack Knack, Peng  move to trash

Aber viel Glück dabei


----------



## Lupoc (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unzufrieden mit Temperaturen der Kompaktwasserkühlung... Eure Meinung...*

Naja, man darf ja nicht vergessen dass VOR dem Umbau auf Kompaktwasserkühlung die Graka ja auch schon im Gehäuse vorhanden war. Und die Abwärme war auch kein Problem. Da war auch "nur" ein Lüfter vorhanden der die warme Luft rausgepustet hat.... 
Wenn ich das Gehäuse beim zocken mal anfasse, dann ist es nur an der Stelle warm an denen die Schläuche nah am Kunststoff Fenster vorbeiführen. Front, Heck sind definitiv kühler als vor dem Umbau. Da war der ganze Tower recht warm. Der Lüfter oben schafft schon gut etwas weg.


----------

